# L/R speaker spacing behind AT screen



## DucatiR (Oct 15, 2008)

I have read many of the 'Setting Up Your Home Theater 101' links related to speaker placement. I've also reviewed a few threads of others that have used acoustically transparent screens. My flat AT screen will be 100" wide. I have about 18" of clearance between the back wall and the screen.

Are there guidelines for spacing the front speakers from the center speaker? I'm sure I don't want the L/R speakers right at the outside edge of the screen. I don't watch much 1.33:1 material so I'm not too concerned if the L/R would be outside that projected image. I have a stud for speaker bracket mounting that is about 10" inside the screen. Is that ok? Or should I span the next stud (16" centers) and mount the speaker closer to the middle? How much? :huh:

Thank you for any advice.

My construction thread
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/13639-new-ht-project-construction-questions.html


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd have the L/R speakers as near their respective edges as possible, while still remaining behind the screen. Assuming that you'll be sitting an appropriate distance from your screen, of course (1.5x the 1:1.77 diagonal is a good rule of thumb).


----------



## DucatiR (Oct 15, 2008)

eugovector,
Thanks for the reply. As I began reviewing my notes again yesterday I realized the answer was right in front of me with some basic trigonometry.:duh: I know my listening position distance from the speaker wall behind the screen. I also know the various recommended speaker angles from DTS, THX, etc. With those points I can calculate the distance from centerline to the right and left speakers. Which, it turns out, is about at the stud that would have the speakers 10" inside the screen edge!

Thanks!


----------

